# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Por suerte

## Gurphaks

Por suerte, el trabajo no me falta, y son muchos los que me llaman para algún que otro espectáculo. Hace un par de semanas me llamaron para promocionar aceite de oliva virgen extra, por lo que estuve informándome de todos los beneficios que tiene para la salud y también la manera que podía incluir este elemento en mis trucos de magia. La verdad que con un poco de maña pude hacer un número que dejó a todo el mundo con la boca abierta, puesto que siempre he sido muy original para mis creaciones, algo que todo el mundo ha terminado valorando mucho y por eso me llaman constantemente.

----------

